

JRuby+Truffle measurements - Argorak
http://www.chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/pushing-pixels/

======
ksec
Slightly off topic. And I may be getting ahead of things.

Do Oracle allow one to package only the necessary JVM parts into another
distribution? i.e JRuby + Truffle + Graal without other unnecessary Java bits?

This is looking like the most promising Ruby implementation.

~~~
jerven
Its totally experimental and they call it a substrate vm. You can see
references to them on some graal truffle slides. These have startup
performance in the same ball park as mri ruby. project jigsaw is a project to
make the java vm start faster by splitting the big rt.jar in many. The rt.jar
is where all the standard java claasses are stored. Benefits better security
and control

